# high end dinner...need ideas



## cole (Jan 29, 2008)

our rest. is doing a high end dinner for proffesional chefs (chaine du rotisuer)

This is what I have come up with so far, yet I need more ideas

coconut and lime finnancier with ginger infused pinapple carpaccio, passion fruit foam and pomegrante berries

iced milk chocolate and pear mousse with sweet potato mousseline, caramilized orange segments, raspberry jus


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That's pretty fancy there.  Sounds good to me.

My approach to pastry has always been something like:

1) Make the basic stuff
2) Put it together

Obviously I'm not a famous pastry chef, or famous anything.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

chaines love dark chocolate.....kinda goes with the wine turf.


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds fun. I have an event coming up soon as well. I'm doing a by invitation only multi-course dessert for valentine's day at work. I've limited the numbers to 12 - 14 to keep it fun and easy... plus it's no-charge so I didn't want the numbers to get too carried away. I already have my menu pretty much worked out (just a little more testing to do before finalizing) but I'm interested in seeing what you come up with for your event.


----------

